# Wrist Injury



## guro_abon (Dec 3, 2005)

hi Guys, 

is there anyone of you now experience pain on your wrist? Well i hope you can help me about this. i am not been injured in my KALI training but since i enter this new job as a Refiller in the LPG Plant herein Manila, my wrist felt terrible because i always turn the valve of the LPG Tank, once i train and teach a class after a hard work, i felt pain, although it is tolerable, but i wanted to cure it by means of any therapy that maybe you know. Is there any exercise that can help? 

thanks. 

Gumagalang, 

Isagani


----------



## Henderson (Dec 3, 2005)

Funny that I come across your question and my wrist does not hurt...._today_. My residual wrist pain however, stems from it being broken by a training partner with no sense of touch for joint locks and serrada escrima disarm drills.:jedi1: 

What you describe, as least to me, sounds simply like muscle soreness from experiencing a new motion. Your muscles will probably grow accustomed to the new job of turning that valve. If has been more than two weeks, or if it does not stop hurting, I would consult someone trained in Chinese medicine.:asian: 

Frank


----------



## tshadowchaser (Dec 3, 2005)

I agree that it may just be muscle soreness and may go away in a few weeks.  It also could be that a tendon has been pulled or a nerve pinched because of the new posistion you hand is in doing your job.  If the pain continues see a doctor.
I don't know of any way to help the pain not knowing what has exactly happened to your wrist


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 3, 2005)

It sounds like you may have some tendonitis in your wrist.
I suffered something similar last year and I bought an 
inexpensive wrist brace and it went away within a month.
The type of brace I used was just a circular black wrap 
with velcro. This allowed me to adjust it and also there
was nothing around any of my fingers. This type of brace
usally can be found at our walmart or kmart stores in the
sporting goods section. Hopefully you have a store that 
will carry something similar. Good luck!

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## Cthulhu (Dec 3, 2005)

If it's tendonitis, there's nothing much you can do but rest the joint.  It sucks, but otherwise, you risk a chronic problem.

Cthulhu


----------



## Shirt Ripper (Dec 3, 2005)

Ice.  Always.  Strengthen.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Dec 3, 2005)

Wrist splints,wraps, etc. may not help you and may be a danger in your work but may allow you to practice with less pain


----------



## Henderson (Dec 3, 2005)

I would definitely avoid the ice.  Many people believe ice will reduce swelling.  If it's been more than 24 hrs since the injury, ice will do no good whatsoever.  In actuality, ice will cause the joint to stiffen, and cool (slow) the blood circulation to the area.  Not very helpful to healing.

Just my $.02


Respects,

Frank


----------



## Shirt Ripper (Dec 3, 2005)

Henderson said:
			
		

> I would definitely avoid the ice. Many people believe ice will reduce swelling. If it's been more than 24 hrs since the injury, ice will do no good whatsoever. In actuality, ice will cause the joint to stiffen, and cool (slow) the blood circulation to the area. Not very helpful to healing.
> 
> Just my $.02
> 
> ...


Excellent points.  I was thinking more along the lines of the "here and now" injury situation.  I do, however, believe in the use of ice in conjunction with heat for the purpose of long-term healing processes.  Ice, then heat and use anit-inflammatories if your into that.  The anti-inflammatories will be more efficiently transported to the affected area due to the heat increasing the flow.  But then again heat increases inflammation...you see it...you got work it a little.  I recently have been using this idea with a small issue with my thoracic region spinal erectors.


----------



## bignick (Dec 5, 2005)

Shirt Ripper said:
			
		

> a small issue with my thoracic region spinal erectors.



I don't know if that's family-appropriate language or not.....


----------



## Shirt Ripper (Dec 5, 2005)

bignick said:
			
		

> I don't know if that's family-appropriate language or not.....


 
:idunno:


----------



## INDYFIGHTER (Dec 5, 2005)

I'm not sure if it would help your situation but I use to have one of those gyro hand exercisers you can get at Sharper Image.   You can also find them on there website http://www.dynaflex-intl.com/gyro_info.htm

I found this to be a really cool piece of equipment.  It's fun to use and really does provide a good deal of resistance.  Worth the twenty bucks!


----------



## JPR (Dec 6, 2005)

I, from time to time, have wrist problems (mostly from keyboarding).  I use the wrist wrap and it helps a lot, plus the use of ice / heat, ibuprophen, and topical rubs like Icy Hot.

One other thing is to take frequent breaks from the repetative motions you are making, if possible, and relax / stretch the affected joint.

Jerry


----------



## guro_abon (Dec 8, 2005)

well the bad thing about it is i never experience hurting my wrist in kali training even using a heavier weapond since i started leaning it. but unfortunately working on an LPG plant hurt my wrist by continous turning of the Valve it never went out since i injured my wrist after an incidents while i was trying to turn the 50 kg ( the big one) and it falls out then a sudden twist of my wrist felt so much pain. but anyway i've read some informative advice here, i will definitely apply it.

Thanks,

Isagani


----------



## Korppi76 (Dec 8, 2005)

I had chronic repetitive strain injury in both my wrist before my 2. Dan graduation, too much joint lock according to my doctor.
 After that I taped (?) my wrists just in that connection point just before thumps earliest joint.(incoherently wroten). Well anyway after few months with less training, only 4 times/week, and wrists taped in every training  pain decreased and finally ended.


----------



## tongsau (Dec 26, 2005)

After a while I have tried ice with some relief but the best thing I did was hit the dumbells. Constant work everyday will relieve most of the pain. Doing nothing is worse for me. Depends on your age. If you are young you probably don't have tendonitis. Over 25? maybe. I was 30 when it started. Ice and bicep curls with a real heavy weight. And strangly enough I have a herbal pack that you can freeze or heat and it smells like really good oatmeal. Sometimes I just put that on my wrists and it works. REally wierd.


----------



## guro_abon (Jan 28, 2006)

Thanks to all of your advice since i've tried almost all the things you suggested here my wrist know are back to norm with a bit of pain but it still working to none at all. although i started to mellow my training but definitely it is worht thanks again. hope you can also post your thought and good ideas in our forum http://rapidorealismo.netfreehost.com found in our site www.angelfire.com/art2/rapidorealismo thanks again.


Gumagalang,


Isagani


----------

